# Raw to Kibble



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I have not done that, but can tell you that in general, dogs who have gotten a taste of anything else don't want to look at kibble again.
If it's the difficulty of preparation for raw that has you worried, there are plenty of premade frozen ones that you could get - or freeze dried raw (such as Stella and Chewy's or Ziwi Peak), but if expense is the issue, I am afraid that it might be a big problem for you to switch them completely to kibble - MAYBE a mix to cut down the cost, but even that may be iffy...
Which boy is on the raw?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If they are doing well on the raw, in my opinion it is the best thing for them. 

I agree it will probably be hard to get them to switch, but make sure to find a very high quality kibble. If they are not used to eating grains, make sure to get a grain free one as often many dogs have problems with grains.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Hi again!! I am just wondering if anybody has ever changed their dogs food from Raw to Kibble? If anyone has could they explain how they did it. Was it easy? Was the dog able to adjust easy? Thanks you guys for all your help!!
> Suddenly
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I started my dogs on raw. The two younger ones took to it just fine but Branna practically starved herself for 4 days until I gave in and fed her some kibble. She now eats part raw and part kibble. Her poops aren't as small and dry as they were on the raw diet but they never got runny and diarrhea like when I gave her kibble again. She never got tummy upsets either. I didn't wean her off the raw or anything. She did still get raw, if she would eat it, which she did, she likes to eat the bones so that might have been what helped the poops stay firm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

some people feed a combo. some go from raw back to kibble because of cost and convenience.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get a very occasional kibble meal when we are away - I get sample bags of high quality foods as emergency rations and treats, and we've never had a problem. Or only a problem in trying to remember which companies I've already touched for freebies...!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Poodles are generally very picky eaters, unlike labs or goldens. I'm sure that your new poodle prefers raw to kibble. So I'd be prepared for a bit of a hunger strike when he no longer gets the food that he wants. But if nutritious food is available, even kibble, the dog will eat it if there are no other alternatives. He'll adjust!

As others have suggested, you might want to consider feeding part kibble and part raw (or cooked), especially during the period that the dog is adjusting to new surroundings. I leave kibble out for my dogs all day, and give them about 1/4 pound of meat, fish or eggs with their supper, sometimes raw and sometimes cooked. Canned wild salmon is easy, cheap and good for them. I also use all the cheapest cuts (organ meat not more than once or twice a week), and whenever I have chicken, I boil the bones to make stock to put on the dog's kibble.

Best of luck to you with your new poodle!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I had my poodle on a raw diet for 6 months but could no longer continue. I went out, bought some really good kibble and he ate it all up, no problem. I love giving him a brick of raw once in awhile.


----------



## TheBandit (Jun 17, 2013)

I switched back to kibble from raw about 2 months ago. I had no issues at all, as all 3 of my are chow hounds.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Out of five poodles, I've only had one that had a tendency to get picky. I do not like picky eating tendencies!!!! That said, I've never had a problem going from raw to kibble and then back again. I just can't get the picky one to eat enough kibble to keep good weight.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so very much for everyone's input. Helpful hints are great. I write down everything that you guys say.
Happy Day to all!!!
Suddenly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Smiley had no problem going from raw to kibble, and tonight he's going back on raw, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls eat both. For a long time, I did kibble in the morning and raw for the 2nd meal. Then Carley got very sick and it scared me that maybe the chicken bones had something to do with it. (She almost died) I put them on all kibble, but slowly I am getting over my fear and going back to both again. They are both good eaters not any issues. Stella was picky at first and I did not know if I was ever going to get her to eat raw and gain some much needed weight. But we did it. She has gained 8lbs in the 10 months that I have owned her.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

It doesn't have to be all or nothing. I've tried that with my own dogs and always end up stressed out committing to one type of feeding. So I decided to do it all! 
They get kibble generally as a base, topped with cooked meat/veg mix, or raw meat/veg mix, organs, RMBs for teeth (and fun!) all varying throughout the week.

Everyone's doing fine and looking gorgeous. It makes me feel better knowing they are getting a good variety of nutrients, and, on busy days, or trips, it's also really nice to just do the kibble and not worry about that as well.


----------

